# Capture Minnesota Photo Contest



## Drorchid (Nov 4, 2011)

I entered some of my pictures, including some of my orchid pictures in the Capture Minnesota Photo Contest. I don't think I have any chance of winning, because there are some GREAT photo's on there, but I just want to see how far I will get. Thus far one picture I took of our first Phrag. kovachii has been the crowd favorite, and the second favorite has been one I took up at a lake in Northern Minnesota during an early morning when there was a fog hanging over the lake.

Anyway here is the kovachii picture:






If you are interested in seeing some of my other pictures here is a link (and I sure could use your votes; to vote you have to log on, and provide an email address).

http://www.captureminnesota.com/users/drorchid

Here are some of my favorites of other photographers (and you can see I have some stiff competition):
http://www.captureminnesota.com/users/drorchid/loves

Robert


----------



## nikv (Nov 4, 2011)

Good luck, Robert!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2011)

Gorgeous, Robert. Thanks for the links, and good luck!


----------



## chrismende (Nov 5, 2011)

Amazing kovachii, Dr. Orchid!


----------



## Clark (Nov 5, 2011)

We are onboard with the crowd favorite.
Your Pk photo is a boat load of eye candy.

Have not seen you post in a while Dr. Robert.
Hope you've been busy, like bees.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 6, 2011)

Drorchid said:


> I entered some of my pictures, including some of my orchid pictures in the Capture Minnesota Photo Contest. I don't think I have any chance of winning, because there are some GREAT photo's on there, but I just want to see how far I will get. Thus far one picture I took of our first Phrag. kovachii has been the crowd favorite, and the second favorite has been one I took up at a lake in Northern Minnesota during an early morning when there was a fog hanging over the lake.
> 
> Anyway here is the kovachii picture:
> 
> ...




Hello Robert,

I do not see the yellow edge on the interior of the lip. Is a true or hybrid kovachii.


----------



## valenzino (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautifull photos!I really like the day of redemption/strange cloud ones...would like to see live!



Hakone said:


> Hello Robert,
> 
> I do not see the yellow edge on the interior of the lip. Is a true or hybrid kovachii.



Hakone,the thing of the yellow edges is only mental masturbation...no way there are 2nd generation kovachii hybrids around!
The person who have taken up that,is basing his idea on 0 real experience...probably only on photos...that not a scentific study that can be used to evaluate a plant...is only disturbing,as he use to do....envy is always a terrible "illness"...


----------



## Hakone (Nov 6, 2011)

valenzino said:


> Beautifull photos!I really like the day of redemption/strange cloud ones...would like to see live!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello valenzino,

thanks you very much for your explanation.


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Hakone, It is 100% kovachii; because of the angle of the photo, you could not see the yellow in the pouch. Here is a close-up of the pouch showing the yellow on the inside rim:







Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks Valenzino btw for the explanation, and for your comment about my "strange clouds" picture.

And yes Clark I have been pretty busy so have not had much time to post (although I have been a "lurker" so still look at other people's posts). I will try to post some more in the near future.

Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't think there can be a more beautiful orchid.


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Dot, I have to agree...Of all the pictures of Phrag. kovachii (and the ones I have seen in person) this one has been the nicest I have seen..

Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 8, 2011)

Drorchid said:


> Thanks Dot, I have to agree...Of all the pictures of Phrag. kovachii (and the ones I have seen in person) this one has been the nicest I have seen..
> 
> Robert


I don't often fall in love with a photograph. Maybe I'm jaded because I've seen and have had to judge so many. But I fell in love with your kovachii close-up. Spectacular.


----------

